

Feds Bust Chinese Firm's Attempt to Steal GM's Hybrid Technology - bishvili
http://www.greencarreports.com/blog/1047458_gm-hybrid-technology-good-enough-to-steal-for-chinese-makers

======
hga
Original and more honest headline: " _GM Hybrid Technology: Good Enough To
Steal For Chinese Makers?_ "

No indication that a Chinese institution instigated this as the HN headline
implies, rather, an employee in the process of being let go copied a zillion
pages of presumably useful stuff and then sold it to a firm in the home
country.

